# Just arrived Hamilton Khaki King Pilot 46mm



## WatchChuck




----------



## WatchChuck

*Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*


----------



## Hueyx18

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*

Wow! That hornback really gave the pilot a whole new look. Great job, the slight humps made it very tasteful. If only we can clone that exact look...


----------



## Progger

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*

I agree, the watch looks awesome on that hornback strap. May I ask where did you get it from?


----------



## Famousname

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*

BEAUTIFUL!!! Boy, did I need these pics in my life. That does it - this is definitely the watch. Just never could get a feel for it for internet "stock" pics.These excellent pics are the closest thing to seeing one in person. I want the grey. I'm pissed that the 46mm doesn't come in the silver. Why not???

BTW, what mm width is the band at the lugs? 'Cause when I get mine, the stock strap must go, as well.


----------



## BBK357

I bought one exactly like this one and loved it.
I never wore it out of the house, just not my style and too big for work. Sold it after a month.
This is def a keeper if you can wear it often. 
The leather that came with it was crap though.


----------



## WatchChuck

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*

Famousname,
Glad you like the watch. I have zero regrets with this watch. I found the straps (3) I bought for it here on Watchuseek. The strap width is 22mm. I am wearing the watch right now in downtown Hot Springs,Arkansas and loving it!
I will add that the original strap is very sweet. Classic aviator look, signature Hamilton double prongs on the tang buckle and very comfortable.


----------



## Famousname

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*



WatchChuck said:


> Famousname,
> Glad you like the watch. I have zero regrets with this watch. I found the straps (3) I bought for it here on Watchuseek. The strap width is 22mm. I am wearing the watch right now in downtown Hot Springs,Arkansas and loving it!


Thanks for the info! By mid October, (most likely), I strike!


----------



## Progger

BBK357 said:


> The leather that came with it was crap though.


Was it really that bad?!?!


----------



## Famousname

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*



Famousname said:


> Thanks for the info! By mid October, (most likely), I strike!


I guess I have to move that up to mid-September. On it's way! I can't wait to update my Sig!


----------



## WatchChuck

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*



Famousname said:


> I guess I have to move that up to mid-September. On it's way! I can't wait to update my Sig!


You're gonna love it. This watch gets more wrist time than any watch in my collection.


----------



## Famousname

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*

Great. I can't wait!* HURRY UP, seller from so afar!* LOL!


----------



## BBK357

Progger said:


> Was it really that bad?!?!


Yes, it was flaky, very cheap.


----------



## WatchChuck

BBK357 said:


> Yes, it was flaky, very cheap.


I'm sorry yours was flaky. Honestly with mine, the original Hamilton strap is definitely higher quality than the nice hornback straps I modified the watch with. I did the mod mainly to lengthen the life of my original Hamilton strap, plus to enable a different look from time to time.
Also, I really like the double prongs on the original buckle that gives it the "Hamilton" touch.


----------



## Famousname

I'll probably switch back and forth between the original and a Watchadoo bracelet. I'm a stainless steel guy, myself.


----------



## BBK357

I live the Hamilton buckle.
The watch was great quality, but I am not alone in saying how low quality the leather was, there was a thread about it if I remember right. I have even heard that people who bought from an AD get a replacement of they get one that the top layer flakes off.

Side note: I just received my leather strap from Micah of Vintager- it is remarkable! I will be posting pics of it as soon as I get my Oceaneer back (it's my only 24mm watch), should be by the end of the week.
This is what the man started with:


----------



## BBK357

This is the result;
Well worth the money!
Vintager:


----------



## Progger

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*

I mounted my Pilot 46mm black face on a dark brown, oiled Landa strap and it looks great. I will post some pictures later this week when I get the chance.


----------



## WatchChuck

Oh wow. That is gorgeous!!


BBK357 said:


> This is the result;
> Well worth the money!
> Vintager:


----------



## Gianna's Dad

Love the King Pilot! Very nice watch and a great strap choice with the hornback. Thanks for the "real-life" pics!

I want the gray dial, probably have to go grey market to get a decent price. None of the ADs around me have any of the 46mm models in stock.


----------



## Progger

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*

A few pictures I found of my Pilot 46mm on a Landa strap. I am not a photographer, but I think these photographs are enough to give you an idea of how cool the watch looks on this strap. This is a very thick leather strap, yet very supple and comfortable to wear. Its width is 2mm wider than the lug size, and I think this wide strap adds a rugged, vintage good looks to this beautiful watch.


----------



## Famousname

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*

Awesome pics.

Still waiting! Siiiiiigh...


----------



## OldRaysputin

BBK357 said:


> Yes, it was flaky, very cheap.


I just bought my dad the 42mm Pilot and have to agree with you. Right out of the box the strap was peeling by lugs. I myself don't want a replacement for the watch because i fear it will just do the same thing. Looks like I'm going to have to buy him something aftermarket.


----------



## NoleenELT

Did anyone else notice that the hands are different on the 2 Pilots posted here?


----------



## RTea

NoleenELT said:


> Did anyone else notice that the hands are different on the 2 Pilots posted here?


Good eye, the hands on my Hamilton Pilot I used to have looked like the ones in the pictures progger posted. I know there are QC issues here and there so the hands on the OP's watch might be wrong? Or it could be a different version? All I know is I've seen several examples of this watch with the wrong minute markers applied (like one had 55 twice on the dial instead of 50 and 55).


----------



## Famousname

Interesting... The one on the Yuotube review has two 35s. My hands are like Proggers, which are how they were meant to be. The little hand end is supposed to be open to frame the hour when it is sitting dead on the hour (as seen below). Good news is, the unique ones have a chance to be worth more(?). Looks like you have a keeper, Watchchuck!


----------



## BBK357

My old pilot.
If I was to ever buy another pilot it would be another Hamilton.


----------



## BBK357

Now, back to the leather strap....
Featuring my new Micah Vintager on my Oceaneer ..
Well worth it!


----------



## Progger

Funny, it seems like you have a real RM Diver sitting beside your Korsbek!! By the way, wonderful strap this one by Micah!


----------



## Progger

Even though the lume on hands are meant to be as they are on my Pilot - and the watch looks better this way IMO, I say that during the night or in dark places I wish the lume was applied to the end of the hour hand.


----------



## BenL

Sweet, very sweet. Great wrist presence.


----------



## BBK357

Progger said:


> Funny, it seems like you have a real RM Diver sitting beside your Korsbek!! By the way, wonderful strap this one by Micah!


Yes, I saw that.
I love the pic but the tv remote snuck in the shot!


----------



## Nocturnal310

almost ended up buying this.....looks like the perfect pilot watch....but it was too big for my wrists..and i wanted a gmt feature too.



do u know the outer lining on the case also glows in the dark?....it has one of the best lumes in hamiltons. (as told to me by the ad)


----------



## WatchChuck

Nocturnal310 said:


> almost ended up buying this.....looks like the perfect pilot watch....but it was too big for my wrists..and i wanted a gmt feature too.
> do u know the outer lining on the case also glows in the dark?....it has one of the best lumes in hamiltons. (as told to me by the ad)


The chapter ring (second "ticks") are all luminescent and the ad is true...the lume on this watch is incredibly bright and long lasting. This is a terrific watch and one of my favorites (if not "THE") for sure.


----------



## WatchChuck

So tell me King Pilot fans, what do you guys think of my King Pilot with this after market bracelet?


----------



## Progger

I am not a bracelet guy, but the watch certainly looks different on that bracelet!

By the way, did you see the newly released ana-digi Khaki Pilot? I can't tell that I like it, but I definitely do not dislike it.:-s


----------



## WatchChuck

Progger said:


> By the way, did you see the newly released ana-digi Khaki Pilot? I can't tell that I like it, but I definitely do not dislike it.:-s


I hate to pre-judge, but I have yet to find a digital watch I'd wear. Me is old school :---(


----------



## Famousname

Watchchuck; great minds, my man. Great Minds. I, too, purchased a bracelet. I liked the looks of the first one I got, (high polished), but in reality, the quality isn't on par with the watch. Still, at a glance, it looks great and there are days I want to get my bling on. Now, to remedy the quality issue, I purchased a more staid, but very handsome "rice grain" alternating brushed and polished band. Check them out.

"Rice grain" Hadley Roma ( I also collect vintage Ralph Lauren Polo from the 1988-1996 era, some of which can reach the price of a decent watch!)










































High Polished Band Fever


----------



## WatchChuck

Famousname said:


> Watchchuck; great minds, my man. Great Minds. I, too, purchased a bracelet. I liked the looks of the first one I got, (high polished), but in reality, the quality isn't on par with the watch. Still, at a glance, it looks great and there are days I want to get my bling on. Now, to remedy the quality issue, I purchased a more staid, but very handsome "rice grain" alternating brushed and polished band. Check them out.
> 
> "Rice grain" Hadley Roma ( I also collect vintage Ralph Lauren Polo from the 1988-1996 era, some of which can reach the price of a decent watch!)
> High Polished Band Fever


Man all I could find was the "Like" button so I clicked it, but was looking for the "love" instead.
Great combo of the bracelet and watch case and great pics!
Not sure which of the two bracelets I like best but I'm leaning to the multi-link in the first set of pics.


----------



## Shawnny

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*



Progger said:


> A few pictures I found of my Pilot 46mm on a Landa strap. I am not a photographer, but I think these photographs are enough to give you an idea of how cool the watch looks on this strap. This is a very thick leather strap, yet very supple and comfortable to wear. Its width is 2mm wider than the lug size, and I think this wide strap adds a rugged, vintage good looks to this beautiful watch.


That's a bad idea. It can make the pins pop out easier, which could be a very expensive accident.


----------



## WatchChuck

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*



Shawnny said:


> That's a bad idea. It can make the pins pop out easier, which could be a very expensive accident.


I agree. If you like the 24mm strap bad enough to put it on, it's very easy if you have a steady hand to take a new razor blade and 1mm of each side of the strap just at the lug area.
It may not be perfect, but it could save your watch, and actually going with the wider strap looks good to me.


----------



## Shawnny

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*



WatchChuck said:


> I agree. If you like the 24mm strap bad enough to put it on, it's very easy if you have a steady hand to take a new razor blade and 1mm of each side of the strap just at the lug area.
> It may not be perfect, but it could save your watch, and actually going with the wider strap looks good to me.


I think this watch would look good with a strap as wide as the lugs on the outside, but of course, cut out to fit the inside of the lugs. What do you think? I want one of these watches bad, one with a black dial. Eventually, it will come. And, I would also like to have an aftermarket lume job done on it.


----------



## Unadan

I just picked up a new Khaki Pilot 46mm from my local AD last week after eyeballing it in the store and on my wrist for several weeks. I am very pleased with its fit/finish, lume, wrist presence. The leather strap on mine is great, love it, and no flaking of any kind. My wrists are >7.25" and I'm about 6'2" so the watch does not look too big on me (IMHO).


----------



## Shawnny

Unadan said:


> I just picked up a new Khaki Pilot 46mm from my local AD last week after eyeballing it in the store and on my wrist for several weeks. I am very pleased with its fit/finish, lume, wrist presence. The leather strap on mine is great, love it, and no flaking of any kind. My wrists are >7.25" and I'm about 6'2" so the watch does not look too big on me (IMHO).


OMG, I hate you! :-! Oh, no pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Unadan

Shawnny said:


> OMG, I hate you! :-! Oh, no pics or it didn't happen.


Here's one:


----------



## rcantor

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*

sweet pic, Question for the OP and others, Did you consider the Laco or Steinhart watches prior to pulling the trigger on this guy. I am kinda drawn to the Laco, but the Hamilton I can actually try on before purchasing.



Progger said:


> A few pictures I found of my Pilot 46mm on a Landa strap. I am not a photographer, but I think these photographs are enough to give you an idea of how cool the watch looks on this strap. This is a very thick leather strap, yet very supple and comfortable to wear. Its width is 2mm wider than the lug size, and I think this wide strap adds a rugged, vintage good looks to this beautiful watch


----------



## Shawnny

Unadan said:


> Here's one:
> 
> View attachment 572057


Thanks, that is nice!


----------



## Shawnny

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*



WatchChuck said:


>


I'm thinking that's the best watch/strap combo I have ever seen!


----------



## Famousname

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*



rcantor said:


> sweet pic, Question for the OP and others, Did you consider the Laco or Steinhart watches prior to pulling the trigger on this guy. I am kinda drawn to the Laco, but the Hamilton I can actually try on before purchasing.


Don't know about a Laco or Steinhart, but here his my King Pilot with my brother's Junkers. Actually, my brother DOES have a Laco, now that you mention it.


----------



## GoatManBeWare

nice looking watch. Wondering if you could provide your wrist size. trying to get a sense of how this watch would look on my wrist. thanks!


----------



## WatchChuck

GoatManBeWare said:


> nice looking watch. Wondering if you could provide your wrist size. trying to get a sense of how this watch would look on my wrist. thanks!


I'm about a 7.25 wrist.


----------



## Famousname

Just measured. Tad under 7.50 inches.


----------



## ja20ke

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*

I just purchased the 46mm hamilton and would like to get the hornback shown in these pics. Where can I get the horn back and what size is this one, 22 or 24?

thank you

Go Blue

M


----------



## ja20ke

where can I get the hornback strap, it looks great. Is it a 22 or 24mm width.

thanks

M


----------



## cprrckwlf

ja20ke said:


> where can I get the hornback strap, it looks great. Is it a 22 or 24mm width.
> 
> thanks
> 
> M


Watchchuck posted those pics almost 22 months ago. Why don't you try PMing him?


----------



## Diego Sevilla Ruiz

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*



WatchChuck said:


>


Ahh, beautiful. I've got the grey face one. Congrats!


----------



## Flipstar

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*






































Grey face 46mm (My Everyday watch) Love It!! Bracelet from Hamilton, Rubber was a knock off but fit and suited the watch nicely for a short temp time.. Org light brown strap wore out fast with everyday wear. New addition to my collection, X-Wind Rose Gold Nothing short then amazing!


----------



## Shawnny

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*



Flipstar said:


> View attachment 1186434
> View attachment 1186435
> View attachment 1186436
> View attachment 1186437
> View attachment 1186440
> View attachment 1186442
> 
> Grey face 46mm (My Everyday watch) Love It!! Bracelet from Hamilton, Rubber was a knock off but fit and suited the watch nicely for a short temp time.. Org light brown strap wore out fast with everyday wear. New addition to my collection, X-Wind Rose Gold Nothing short then amazing!


I don't see a hornback there.


----------



## Flipstar

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*

I meant to reply to the comment "_nice looking watch. Wondering if you could provide your wrist size. trying to get a sense of how this watch would look on my wrist. thanks!_.." My mistake.


----------



## pdoherty

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*



> Famousname said: Currently with us:
> 
> Currently with us:
> 
> - Oris XXL 44mm Black Pointer Day Date
> - Victorinox Swiss Army Alliance (38mm)
> - Tissot Seastar Quartz (wife's)
> - Wenger Small Seconds Date
> - Various and sundry other knick knack watches
> 
> Moved on:
> 
> - Hamilton Khaki King Pilot 46mm
> - Baume et Mercier Capeland Chronograph (38mm) RIP
> - Swatch Irony 200 (48mm)
> - Oris XXL 44mm Chronograph RIP
> - Oris XXL 44mm World Timer RIP


 Does it concern anyone that Famousname was enthusiastic for this watch but now his sig reflects that it came and went (presumably he sold it)?


----------



## NoleenELT

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*



pdoherty said:


> Does it concern anyone that Famousname was enthusiastic for this watch but now his sig reflects that it came and went (presumably he sold it)?


You brought this thread back up to point out that 2 years later he does not have the watch anymore? Who cares? Plenty of people on here (myself included) get very excited about a new watch, and share a helpful review, just to sell it shortly thereafter to chase after another.


----------



## panamavin

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*



pdoherty said:


> Does it concern anyone that Famousname was enthusiastic for this watch but now his sig reflects that it came and went (presumably he sold it)?


Yeah I was wondering about that myself....I love the watch on the OP strap though. I have one and it's technically sold but no funds received yet. This post may have breathed new life into me keeping it!


----------



## pdoherty

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*



NoleenELT said:


> You brought this thread back up to point out that 2 years later he does not have the watch anymore? Who cares? Plenty of people on here (myself included) get very excited about a new watch, and share a helpful review, just to sell it shortly thereafter to chase after another.


 Some of us aren't serial collectors/movers-on and when buying a watch care about longevity of the love affair. So to us it's entirely relevant that someone who wanted the watch later changed their mind.


----------



## Shawnny

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*



pdoherty said:


> Some of us aren't serial collectors/movers-on and when buying a watch care about longevity of the love affair. So to us it's entirely relevant that someone who wanted the watch later changed their mind.


Everyones taste is different. And, tastes often change. No two love affairs are the same and most of them don't last forever. Be a leader not a follower.


----------



## Shawnny

I would love to pick up one of these used!


----------



## pdoherty

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*



Shawnny said:


> Everyones taste is different. And, tastes often change. No two love affairs are the same and most of them don't last forever. Be a leader not a follower.


I don't think it has anything to do with leading or following; it has to do with extracting as much useful information from the posts and reviews on here as possible so I can make the decision that's right for me. If you were shopping for a car and were researching a model in forums and asked why someone who had seemed excited to buy one later changed their mind, and then asked a question about why they changed their mind, do you think it would make sense that someone else would reply with "hey tastes are different - lead or follow" (implying you should just buy or don't buy the car in an absence of information)?


----------



## Shawnny

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*

Watches are very different then cars, And much more expensive to fix then this watch. The economics of cars are different. All cars beak down, some much more then others. Most watches don't break down. Especially a watch like this with a very tried and trued engine. When a person owns a watch like this for a couple years and moves on, it's usually for more of a personal reason. Like, he needed the money to pay bills or he sold it to fund a different watch. Not for reasons that would help someone else, who can't make up their own mind, decide if they should buy a certain watch. it's obvious by his posts that he loved the watch. I doubt he loves it any less now. And, if by some chance he came to hate the watch after having it for so long, that doesn't mean that you will feel the same way as him.


----------



## Will3020

Progger said:


> Was it really that bad?!?!


I thought the leather was excellent.


----------



## NoleenELT

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*



pdoherty said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with leading or following; it has to do with extracting as much useful information from the posts and reviews on here as possible so I can make the decision that's right for me. If you were shopping for a car and were researching a model in forums and asked why someone who had seemed excited to buy one later changed their mind, and then asked a question about why they changed their mind, do you think it would make sense that someone else would reply with "hey tastes are different - lead or follow" (implying you should just buy or don't buy the car in an absence of information)?


I thought it was very strange the way that you phrased the question with "concern," as if he was hiding something. Also the thread is 2 years old. Is it really that concerning that someone would sell a watch after 2 years? I've had cars that I didn't own for that long which were completely problem-free.

I've owned 2 khaki pilots. I loved both of them, but I kept both of them for a very short time. In both cases, another rare and expensive watch popped up that I had been looking for for a long time. I was forced to sell to pick it up because I knew that the pilot is not rare, and I can easily get another in the future. It's also possible that he sold it because it wasn't his taste. That doesn't mean that it wouldn't be another person's taste.


----------



## Famousname

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*



NoleenELT said:


> You brought this thread back up to point out that 2 years later he does not have the watch anymore? Who cares? Plenty of people on here (myself included) get very excited about a new watch, and share a helpful review, just to sell it shortly thereafter to chase after another.


Quite surprised to visit back in and find all this hubbub over lil ole moi?

Thank you NoLeen, (and the others who echoed his sentiments), I could not have said it better myself. I mean, *Pdoherty**,* really? Two years later, you are "concerned?" Like I'm pulling a scam or something? What, I offered everyone an opportunity on the ground floor for a share in a Hamilton scheme? How many people on these pages have bought and sold watches many times over, and will many times again? (As for my sig, hell there are watches I currently own that aren't even listed in there.)

As I type this, I'm wearing a Victorinox Swiss Army Alliance. Owned plenty. I sold the Hamilton to return to my first watch love, a 44mm Oris XXL Pointer Day Date. Owned plenty. Also, after wearing my beautiful Hamilton for all that time, I learned something about myself - I don't want to go any larger the 45mm, and 44 mm is my true sweet spot. I like 'em big, but now I know that 46mm is juuuuuuuust a smidge too big - for ME. I didn't know that UNTIL I owned one and wore it out "in the wild", daily. This realization should have no direct bearing on _you_, *Pdoherty**. *That was strictly a decision between my hand, my wrist, and my shirt sleeve. And me funding my Oris, which I guess would include my wallet.

Look, it's this simple; do *you*. Im'ma be over here doing me. What watch you buy or sell raises zip zero nada "concern" for me. Why would what watch I bought two years ago and sold over a year and a half later be "concerning" to you?


----------



## Shawnny

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*

I think that was very well said!!!

Oh, BTW, I just picked up one of these lovely watches a couple days ago. I'll have to post up some pics soon. I'm wearing it as I type this. And, I bought it because *I* love it, not because someone else does.


----------



## pdoherty

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*

You guys put entirely too much emphasis on the "concern" I noted. It was not a suggestion you were somehow dishonest in any way; it's merely me pointing out to those reading, who might have missed noticing it, that you fell out of enchantment with the watch.


----------



## pdoherty

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*



Shawnny said:


> I think that was very well said!!!
> 
> Oh, BTW, I just picked up one of these lovely watches a couple days ago. I'll have to post up some pics soon. I'm wearing it as I type this. And, I bought it because *I* love it, not because someone else does.


All I was doing is making an observation I thought most others might miss. That someone who liked the watch decided to part with it; which is something people reading a review might do well to notice since it may mean the watch is less desirable than the review might make one think (depending on the reason it was gotten rid of).

best of luck with your new watch - I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## shaneotool

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*



pdoherty said:


> All I was doing is making an observation I thought most others might miss. That someone who liked the watch decided to part with it; which is something people reading a review might do well to notice since it may mean the watch is less desirable than the review might make one think (depending on the reason it was gotten rid of).
> 
> best of luck with your new watch - I hope you enjoy it!


I read a lot of old reviews on watchuseek while researching watches I like and looking in to possible future purchases. And this is not uncommon at all. I would say it is almost the norm. If I read a post that is a more than a year old and someone talks about how awesome the watch is and how it is an all-time keeper to be passed down to future generations - when you check their sig, the watch is no where to be found.


----------



## Tallrandyb

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*



Shawnny said:


> I think that was very well said!!!
> 
> Oh, BTW, I just picked up one of these lovely watches a couple days ago. I'll have to post up some pics soon. I'm wearing it as I type this. And, I bought it because *I* love it, not because someone else does.


Post some pix! I just ordered one too, black face stainless band. Can't wait. Put one on at an AD and works great on my wrist.


----------



## Shawnny

*Re: Adding pics of my Hornback mod I just did.*



Tallrandyb said:


> Post some pix! I just ordered one too, black face stainless band. Can't wait. Put one on at an AD and works great on my wrist.


The leather strap is by N80 made with some leather that my father gave me before he passed away. It's been getting a lot of wrist time. The dial looks grey in the picture, but it's a black dial.


----------

